# TSB for Steering and transmission



## benefactr (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello,
I just bought my Cruze saturday. The servicemanager called me saying I need to bring it by so they can check out the steering and tranmission because of a TSB from Chevy. Anyone know what this is about? Thanks.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The TSB's mentioned are part of a transmission update and lubricating a suspension joint on the front passenger side. We've all had it done


----------



## benefactr (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks, looks like they would have completed this while they had it on the lot before selling it!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yea, they should have. Shame on your dealer


----------

